# We Bring You More One Shots!



## Erica (28/3/18)

*Shots! Shots! Shots!*

We bring you more one shot concentrates than any other DIY supplier! Here are a few new arrivals

Mr Good Vape: Melon Head, Sweet Lovin, Moon Sugar (60mls)
DIY or DIE: QUIK, Water-Malone (60mls)
One Hit Wonder: The Man, Rocket Man, Muffin Man (60mls)









​

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 8


----------



## Dietz (28/3/18)

Nice! The Mr Good Vape Sweet Lovin' and the Water-Malone descriptions definitely sounds like something I want!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Paul33 (28/3/18)

what is the recommended mix % of the mr good vape and the one hit wonder please?

couldn't see it on the website.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (28/3/18)

Paul33 said:


> what is the recommended mix % of the mr good vape and the one hit wonder please?
> 
> couldn't see it on the website.



According to LiquidBarn, all the One Shots should be mixed at 15%

https://www.liquidbarn.com/products/melon-head-by-mr-good-vape-eliquid-flavor-concentrate

https://www.liquidbarn.com/products/rocket-man-by-one-hit-wonder-eliquid-flavor-concentrate

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## Paul33 (28/3/18)

SamuraiTheVapor said:


> According to LiquidBarn, all the One Shots should be mixed at 15%
> 
> https://www.liquidbarn.com/products/melon-head-by-mr-good-vape-eliquid-flavor-concentrate
> 
> https://www.liquidbarn.com/products/rocket-man-by-one-hit-wonder-eliquid-flavor-concentrate


At 15% you get a LOT of juice from a 60ml bottle of concentrate

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (28/3/18)

Paul33 said:


> At 15% you get a LOT of juice from a 60ml bottle of concentrate



Indeed, you get around 400ml of juice

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Paul33 (28/3/18)

SamuraiTheVapor said:


> Indeed, you get around 400ml of juice


Which is a fair amount of juice at a really good price!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Hallucinated_ (3/4/18)

I really could not wait for a local vendor to start stocking one hit wonders one shots ! EPIC<

But please can you clarfiy the details ?
All i see on the relevant pages are the flavour profile and that it is a 60 ml bottle.
What are the mixing percentages as per your information ?

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (3/4/18)

Hallucinated_ said:


> I really could not wait for a local vendor to start stocking one hit wonders one shots ! EPIC<
> 
> But please can you clarfiy the details ?
> All i see on the relevant pages are the flavour profile and that it is a 60 ml bottle.
> What are the mixing percentages as per your information ?



According to LiquidBarn, all the One Shots should be mixed at 15%

https://www.liquidbarn.com/products/melon-head-by-mr-good-vape-eliquid-flavor-concentrate

https://www.liquidbarn.com/products/rocket-man-by-one-hit-wonder-eliquid-flavor-concentrate

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hallucinated_ (3/4/18)

SamuraiTheVapor said:


> According to LiquidBarn, all the One Shots should be mixed at 15%
> 
> https://www.liquidbarn.com/products/melon-head-by-mr-good-vape-eliquid-flavor-concentrate
> 
> https://www.liquidbarn.com/products/rocket-man-by-one-hit-wonder-eliquid-flavor-concentrate


Thanks for trying to help but if you read my post right you will see that i ask for their instructions as they are selling the product and not liquidbarn.

All it states on the website is the flavour profile and the volume.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (3/4/18)

Hallucinated_ said:


> Thanks for trying to help but if you read my post right you will see that i ask for their instructions as they are selling the product and not liquidbarn.
> 
> All it states on the website is the flavour profile and the volume.



The products were bought from Liquid Barn, so the LB percentages are what you are looking for

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DizZa (3/4/18)

Apologies for the late reply, things have been hectic with Cape Vape Festival preparations.

Mr Good Vape 15%
One Hit Wonder 15%
DOD Quick 15%

And the very special DOD Watermalone is recommended at 10%, so that would obviously give you 600ml of Premium quality E-Liquid.

We also brought in a few Molinberry One Shots, and we have a few more One Shot surprises lined up.

Feel free to pose any more questions!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hallucinated_ (4/4/18)

DizZa said:


> Apologies for the late reply, things have been hectic with Cape Vape Festival preparations.
> 
> Mr Good Vape 15%
> Muffin Man 15%
> ...


Thanks for the info DizZa !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Erica (4/4/18)

Hallucinated_ said:


> I really could not wait for a local vendor to start stocking one hit wonders one shots ! EPIC<
> 
> But please can you clarfiy the details ?
> All i see on the relevant pages are the flavour profile and that it is a 60 ml bottle.
> What are the mixing percentages as per your information ?



Hi @Hallucinated_ 
My apologies for the delay in response, I will update the website with recommended percentages on each one shot concentrate shortly

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------

